# Hello From Wyoming!



## ruggednomz (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello! My name is Naomi, I live in an eency weency place in Wyoming that isnt even on the local maps!

I have four horses, all young quarter horses (2/3 year olds). I am married to a wonderful cowboy and together we have two beauitful girls. Can't wait to get to know ya'll!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello from Calgary!


----------

